# Treat Recipe Site



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I came across this link while "trolling" another site. Thought you all might be interested. I like to make a little bag of home-made treats for my friends who have dogs, I include the recipe on the gift card. Lots of fun for the holidays!

Doggie Connections

Judi


----------



## alyn (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks for the site, Tiki. Would love to bake some cookies for Susie


----------

